#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Command button in power point which pull the slids

## shiva_reshs

Hello,

I am trying to make a powerpoint presenation which has multiple command button in it. But I was not able make macro which pulls Slids per the button clicked.
Any help on this please.?

Thanks!

----------


## AndyLitch

The easiest way is to use hyperlinks. You can attach hyperlinks to any object except Active X control objects :Smilie: 
Failing that you can use custom animation to advance the slide on click of a specific object

----------

